# new pet



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

got a baby ball python almost a week ago now and lovin him/her (place we got it didnt sex them). Of course, the next day my UTH died, so ive been using a ceramic heat emitter which seems to work fine. anyway, wish me luck with my first feeding tonight








oh yeah, havnt decided on a name yet, so if anyone has an idea feel free to throw out there. I was thinking of a german/russian word for "curious". The little guy was exploring the tank from the second he got in there, and i have yet to see ball up out of fear.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats on the new snake and good luck with feeding. Ball pythons can be picky eaters sometimes. Let us know how it goes.

And feel free to post pics.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

congrats!!!! im getting ready to get my first snake...(Mettle i think you might be surprised by my choice but i will wait to tell till i actually get it)

Did you get a morph? or a nomral? please post pics and let us know how the feeding went


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i was all ova getting a morf till i found out they average $800 each,,,


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Ball python morphs can be had for cheaper than $800. It simply depends on what it is that you're going for, to be honest... Then there are some that are over $10,000. It all depends.









If you want to check out ball python morphs, take a look at NERD's website: http://www.newenglandreptile.com/nerd/inde...collection.html


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

NERD shows alot but then Ralph Davis has some of the coolest looking balls (lol never gets old) you will ever see!!! check his page out to for cool morphs http://www.ralphdavisreptiles.com/ but yeah cue some can get pretty expensive, personally i think normals can look pretty cool, espically reduced pattern


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

no luck with the feeding yesterday... ill try again this weekend. now time to try and find those pics...


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

some_kid said:


> no luck with the feeding yesterday... ill try again this weekend. now time to try and find those pics...


what happened with feeding?


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

he just didnt want to take the mouse


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What method did you use? How long did you leave it in for? Was it a frozen/thawed mouse? How did you thaw it?

Did you throw the mouse away after or feed it to something else (if it was frozen/thawed)? You can re-freeze them.

Sorry for the millions of questions but this may help get to the bottom of things.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

Mettle said:


> What method did you use? *Put him in seperate container with mouse, and left him alone with it in very dim light*
> How long did you leave it in for? *10-15 minutes i think*
> Was it a frozen/thawed mouse? *Yeah, guy at the store said they have only been fed f/t too*
> How did you thaw it? *ran it under warm tap water for a few minutes*
> ...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I meant to say you *CAN'T* refreeze. Bad typo on my part - sorry. Just like once meat we consume is unfrozen, if it is left raw, it cannot be refrozen. Since snakes cannot digest cooked food... You pretty much have to throw it away.

What time of day did you feed?

Bal pythons can be easily stressed. It may be best to try feeding in its enclosure leaving the prey in all night. Or using a pair of long tongs/hemostats to dangle the prey in front of its face. Sometimes the movement works.

To dethaw I often leave mine in fairly warm water for a bit to get a real body-temp to the little mice/rats. This way they 'look' more alive to the snake.

10-15 minutes really isn't all that long... Try again in a week and let us know how it goes.


----------



## some_kid (Dec 27, 2006)

lol, alright. ill go throw that mouse up so i dont accidently try to feed it.
thanks for the tips, ill try them all next time i feed.


----------

